# Quick and Dirty Skull Wall Sconces



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

I wanted something new on the front of the house this year and decided to make new wall sconces (candle wreaths) to hang up on the porch columns. This project took about 4 hours to make 2 of them and cost under $15 total.









Material list:

Wooden sticks - for the bones
Newspaper - for the ends of the bones
Blue paper shop towels - for the bones
Plaster of Paris - for the bones
Small wood block - for the base
Plastic skull
PVC pipe of various diameters - for candles
Hot glue - for candles
Christmas light wires
Flicker bulbs
Spooky cloth​


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Step 1: Make the Bones









Cut your wooden sticks to length to make the bones - in this case I used 4 per wall sconce. Take your newspaper and wad it into small balls (for the ends of the bones) and tape them to the ends of the thin wooden sticks.

The blue paper shop towels (from Home Depot) make some of the strongest paper mache ever. Mix your plaster of paris in an old plastic cup (I used a yogurt cup) and dip strips of the paper towel. Once saturated, wrap your bones up and set aside to dry.

Once dry, I like to use an Oak Wood stain to give them a light wash and then quickly wipe the stain off the high spots.


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Step 2: Attach the Skull









I took 2 old skulls I had from years past, and decided they needed a new purpose. I razor-sawed off the jaw and thought they would make good candle holders if turned upside down.

A quick paint treatment of wood stain on the skull brought out the detail and then I simply took black spray paint and painted the inside of the skull and around the eye sockets - to give it a smoky/old appearance.









I painted a small wooden block with black paint and used wood screws to secure the back of the skull to the base. I did use a small piece of plywood inside the skull to give the screws something substantial to bite into. This is an important step as the plastic skulls need to be securely attached to the base in order to support the weight of the candles.









Once the skull was affixed to the base, I settled on an interesting arrangement for the bones and screwed those on with wood screws.


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Part 3: Candles

Take the PVC pipe and cut them to various lengths. I found some old electric candles at the goodwill and took out the wiring harness. You could also use christmas light sockets as well. I took some extra pipe foam and wedged it into the PVC candles and then pushed the electric sockets inside. The whole assemble is hot glued together and glued inside the skull.

The fun part is to make the drips out of hot glue. Once the hot glue is dry, use an antique white spray paint to paint the PVC and the "drips". I even included some drips coming out the eye sockets.


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Part 4: Finishing Up






​
Once the candles are set - the only thing left is to attach a picture frame hanger on the back, draping some scary cloth, and adding the flicker bulbs (purchased on Amazon). These add a great level of customization (and savings) compared to the store bought stuff.














​


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

that is really cool, they look great!


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

SpookyMuFu said:


> that is really cool, they look great!


Thanks Spooky!


----------



## Nebulosity (Jul 6, 2010)

Yet another idea to add to the project list, thanks for posting.


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Nebulosity said:


> Yet another idea to add to the project list, thanks for posting.


A good "in between" type of project at that...


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Great Project....lover your creativity! Never thoght of using Plaster of Pairs for bones....Bravo.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

this is great! i might have to try something like this, this halloween. well done!


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks SilentRaven!


----------



## tridner513 (Aug 19, 2013)

those are freakin B.A.!!!


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks tridner513!


----------



## dept1031 (Apr 18, 2009)

That absolutely kicks *** ! Thanks for the tutorial I will definitely make me couple of these next year.


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

dept1031 said:


> That absolutely kicks *** ! Thanks for the tutorial I will definitely make me couple of these next year.


Can't wait to see them!


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

These are great! Added to the 2016 project list.


----------



## CassintheUK (Aug 19, 2013)

Awesome! Good stuff!


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Wow those are really cool, good job!!


----------

